# newbie



## DRWilson (Aug 12, 2017)

My husband and I are new to the sailing world although, my husband is an experienced boater, he has yet to sail. We just purchased a 27ft Catalina, and she is almost water ready. Any good reads, advice or such for us newbies, would be appreciated.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Royce's Sailing Illustrated...

Why doesn't this boat have a "sticky" thread for beginners?

https://www.amazon.com/Royces-Sailing-Illustrated-Patrick-Royce/dp/0894716964

small and explains everything...


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Find someone with experience to come out on your boat until you get your legs. Maybe take a class or two, search the web (Google is your friend). Read some books. This is a good one; https://www.amazon.com/David-Seidma...502537263&sr=1-3&keywords=the+complete+sailor. Learn your knots, Animated Knots by Grog | How to Tie Knots | Fishing, Boating, Climbing, Scouting, Search and Rescue, Household, Decorative, Rope Care,. Go sailing. Start slow, learn how to motor the boat around, get your main up, play for a bit, then get the head sail going. Learn your boat. Learn the rules of the road, very important. Where do you sail?

Have fun and welcome to the asylum.


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

Safety first. There are boating safety courses online - take one. Safety course certification may be required in your area, but if not take the course anyway. Study up on unintentional jibe - a very dangerous phenomenon. Study up on rounding up - not as dangerous, but still undesirable.


----------



## DRWilson (Aug 12, 2017)

We will be on Lake Whitney, Texas as we live near by.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

I have an Amazon Prime membership and there are a number of very good sailing instructional videos included with Prime. There are Rules of the Road instructional videos, introductory videos, sailing for different conditions videos, and many more.

I really like: 

Basics of Sailing with Penny Whiting


----------



## Antonio Hopson (Aug 15, 2017)

Happy sails! I'm envious. But in a good way!


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

If you want to do some online stuff, NauticEd is pretty good. NauticEd Sailing School - Learn to Sail and Get Certified


----------



## LIPRIS (May 31, 2017)

I am also new to keelboats, but have a lot of time being the operator on small sailboats and power boats up to 30'. I got this book to help illustrate some of the things to my wife and help shake some of the cobwebs off to the correct terms:

US Sailing Basic Keelboat course book

IMHO it's a very good basic book that's easy to read and reference when you've just got a little time here and there.

Good luck and have some fun!


----------

